# Video "I need a hero" Song, Starring a GSD



## yuleane (May 3, 2009)

Does any of you know the show "Inspector Rex" it used to be a huge hit in Germany when I was younger.
A police dog is the star in it ( his name is Rhett Butler) one of the most amazing dogs, he can do pretty much any trick there is!
Somebody, not me, did a music video out of scenes out of this series, I think its really cool!
Inspector Rex Music Video


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

That was really a cool video


----------



## jessiem (Oct 4, 2008)

i loved that show!! cool video!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Excellent Video!! 

I loved the movie K-9 with Jim Baluchi and Jerry Lee. 

The dog was NOT a Police dog initially, but after the making of the movie he became a Police dog I believe in Kansas and was killed in the line of duty.

One of the books I read over and over as a kid was "My dog Rex" about an English police officer and his K9. Very good book, and my first love affair with the GSD.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

thank you. I had never heard of that, enjoyed seeing!!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Thank you so much for sharing that, never had seen it, or knew anything about it.

Very cool.


----------



## yuleane (May 3, 2009)

Oh your welcome








Too bad never translated the show in English.
Since I was a kid I stayed up every single week to watch it. Unfortunately, they stooped in 2002. But it really shows that in Germany, the Shepherd is more than just the police dog, hes an "Inspector" himself, who is often even valued higher than the actual human Investigators. Hy dad just told me that in my Hometown in Germany a Shepherd found a lost man in 15min! After people searched for him for days. So yea, they are definitely heroes.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

That was ssssssoooooooooo cool!!!!!!

Thanks!!!!

A Polish version of a show like this, a long time ago, is what made me fall in love with the GSDs and made want ONLY this breed. 

I finally got my first one when I was in my thirties!!!!!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thank you,

there was a video made about five years ago that had a companion GSD running around to the song "simply the best". This is not the one about Rhett, but simply a video about the typical German Shepherd many of us have.

If anyone saved it, please post.


----------



## Ale & Renzo (Feb 5, 2013)

My former gsd (rip) used to LOVE the show. 
He would come over my bedroom when it aired, jump on the bed and actually WATCH it (yes, i know dogs don't do that, but i SWEAR he did!).

At times when rex barked he would go up the TV and sniff it


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

It's available with english subtitles 

i grew up with this show, thats where my love of German Shepherds comes from 

The dogs were all trained by an american lady by them name of Theresa Ann Miller


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't open the link.


----------

